# New Stimson python



## Shane Brown (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi, it’s my first time having a snake. I would just like to know, how do I get him out of biting. Every time I pick him up, except for once, he tries to bite me. I’ve had him for about 2 and a half days. I’ve only been trying to take him out a maximum of 2 times a day.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 25, 2018)

Don't try to pick it up and it won't bite you...  snakes don't like handling at all, they do however all have varying degrees of tolerance for it... after acquiring a new snake, ideally you shouldn't attempt to handle it at all or even pay it too much attention for the first 2 weeks until it becomes accustomed to its new surroundings and has settled down. 

Having said that, I offered my stimmy a feed the night after I got it and it hammered it down, no hesitation but I never once tried to handle it, I don't handle my pythons at all though unless it's absolutely necessary to do so.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 25, 2018)

You should leave it for a week, to get used to it’s surroundings with minimal disturbance (I.e snake knocks water over) - no handling 

Give it a suitable hot spot and don’t feed it till a week after when you got him


----------



## Shane Brown (Jun 25, 2018)

I’ve been looking around on here and I did finally realise that i should leave it for a while. The reason for me not knowing this is becuase... well... every where I looked no one said I should leave it for a while. And yes it did bite me.
[doublepost=1529915117,1529914901][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Don't try to pick it up and it won't bite you...  snakes don't like handling at all, they do however all have varying degrees of tolerance for it... after acquiring a new snake, ideally you shouldn't attempt to handle it at all or even pay it too much attention for the first 2 weeks until it becomes accustomed to its new surroundings and has settled down.
> 
> Having said that, I offered my stimmy a feed the night after I got it and it hammered it down, no hesitation but I never once tried to handle it, I don't handle my pythons at all though unless it's absolutely necessary to do so.



The funny thing is, the first time I held him was at the store (amazing Amazon) they where nice, and I didn’t realise he did try to bite me. And I did get bitten, and it didn’t hurt, it was mostly just shock, and now i know, to leave him alone


----------



## gemsmidz (Jun 30, 2018)

My first snake was a Stimmie who, at the time, I was too afraid to touch for 4 weeks!
As I got braver, I’d leave her enclosure open and sit there waiting for her to come out on her own. 
She’d explore around her home and pop over to suss me out now and then. 
Now before all the clever dicks cry “anthropomorphism”, my Stimmie is the most chilled out python of the 4 I now own. She has bitten me on occasion but only because I stupidly put my hand in her enclosure near food in the dark so I was bloody asking for it. 
I’d definitly back up the other posts here re letting you new baby chill out uninterrupted for a good week or so before you start handling or introducing food. 
Being mindful of how you approach the snake when it IS time to handle is another thing. Try usin a small hook of you haven’t already. It will give you some confidence and is less threatening to the snake. No grabby stuff either. Just let her/him glide across your hand. Be the tree. Lol

Good luck with your new python. Stimmies are so lovley.


----------



## Shane Brown (Jul 3, 2018)

Update: snake ate last week seems all and good

Now time for bad news, my heat lamp blew today ( it doesn’t work) and I just got home, apparently it hasn’t been working all day. Should I off turned it off off at night instead of lowering the temp a little?


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 4, 2018)

Shane Brown said:


> Now time for bad news, my heat lamp blew today ( it doesn’t work) and I just got home, apparently it hasn’t been working all day. Should I off turned it off off at night instead of lowering the temp a little?



Your snake should have a day and night cycle and 24 hour heat while it's young, I suggest getting a heat mat


----------



## Shane Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

Dragoon said:


> Your snake should have a day and night cycle and 24 hour heat while it's young, I suggest getting a heat mat



I can’t really get a heat mat because the tank is made of wood, also should I get a night heat lamp? I saw them on a website, and I didn’t know if I should get one.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 5, 2018)

Get some glass, like the lid of a fish tank and set the heat Mat on that, that’s what I’ve done for my new hatchie. Leave it alone for a week then go from there, handle for 5-10 minutes a day. Do not handle after you have fed, leave a day or two then you can handle it 5-10 minutes once a day till you are ready to feed again. Get off pinkies If you are feeding them and go to the next size, a hungry snake is a snappy snake and pinkies don’t offer a lot of nutrition. Remember to not flinch when bitten, even if it is heaps of bites but remain calm, this will show be snake, 1. You are not food, 2. You are not a threat 3. You aren’t going anywhere. Always leave a handling session on a good note, never put away a snake after it has bitten you, let him calm down then put him away.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Brown (Jul 5, 2018)

chloe.j.f said:


> Get some glass, like the lid of a fish tank and set the heat Mat on that, that’s what I’ve done for my new hatchie. Leave it alone for a week then go from there, handle for 5-10 minutes a day. Do not handle after you have fed, leave a day or two then you can handle it 5-10 minutes once a day till you are ready to feed again. Get off pinkies If you are feeding them and go to the next size, a hungry snake is a snappy snake and pinkies don’t offer a lot of nutrition. Remember to not flinch when bitten, even if it is heaps of bites but remain calm, this will show be snake, 1. You are not food, 2. You are not a threat 3. You aren’t going anywhere. Always leave a handling session on a good note, never put away a snake after it has bitten you, let him calm down then put him away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lot of good info here thanks! I had to get a new tank, because the light fitting was old, turns out my snake was a bit bigger than I thought.... I will try and get a heat mat as soon ASAP, but getting air to it is the problem, there is no air space at the bottom, and the substrate is like a reptile grade wood chips thing, tank came with it, and it is pretty deep.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 5, 2018)

I’d change that out for some Astro turf or anything that isn’t wood chips, the dust of them can cause RIS, even get a heat light, a ceramic heat emitters and a holder will cost you about $30 on eBay, then buy a thermostat which you can get from eBay to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Brown (Jul 5, 2018)

chloe.j.f said:


> I’d change that out for some Astro turf or anything that isn’t wood chips, the dust of them can cause RIS, even get a heat light, a ceramic heat emitters and a holder will cost you about $30 on eBay, then buy a thermostat which you can get from eBay to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure what brand the substrate is. It’s kinda like wood chips, but not exactly. The guy who I bought it off said it was a snake substrate. And I have a heating lamp, I may just have to get another one because the temp is a bit low.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2018)

chloe.j.f said:


> I’d change that out for some Astro turf or anything that isn’t wood chips, the dust of them can cause RIS, even get a heat light, a ceramic heat emitters and a holder will cost you about $30 on eBay, then buy a thermostat which you can get from eBay to. I personally use paper for small enclosures and kritter crumble fine for large
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Astro turf is probably one of the worst substrates to keep reptiles on, when they make a mess you HAVE to clean it other wise it dries up, makes the turf gross and super smelly and its hard to clean, you have to hose it off and let it dry.some Woodbark substrate can come without dust.



chloe.j.f said:


> Get some glass, like the lid of a fish tank and set the heat Mat on that, that’s what I’ve done for my new hatchie. Leave it alone for a week then go from there, handle for 5-10 minutes a day. Do not handle after you have fed, leave a day or two then you can handle it 5-10 minutes once a day till you are ready to feed again. Get off pinkies If you are feeding them and go to the next size, a hungry snake is a snappy snake and pinkies don’t offer a lot of nutrition. Remember to not flinch when bitten, even if it is heaps of bites but remain calm, this will show be snake, 1. You are not food, 2. You are not a threat 3. You aren’t going anywhere. Always leave a handling session on a good note, never put away a snake after it has bitten you, let him calm down then put him away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldnt recommend a heat mat any where near a wood enclosure due to the way they work and have to be stuck under a glass surface. Even heat cord is better, but a CHE is the best (imo)

Some people would argue that 5-10minutes is way too much (I dont really care, your snake, you handle it how you want) and should only be handled during weekly cleans, I have a feeling you train dogs? or maybe work at an animal shelter?
"Always leave a handling session on a good note, never put away a snake after it has bitten you, let him calm down then put him away. " this makes me think that.

Snakes can sense fear, and when the person is "worried" of handling the snake will feel less "secure" and more likely to bite,

an example of this is, if youre trying to get your snake out of its tank and you are super nervous and sweaty, the snakes gonna keep nailing you till you leave it alone, where as if you just go in, take him out, the chance of bites drops drastically nothing to do with "1. You are not food, 3. You aren’t going anywhere." (i took out the 2. point because it made sense)

this wasnt an attack on you just letting you know


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jul 6, 2018)

I didn’t realise the enclosure was wood. And yes the best way to take them out in my
Opinion is quick and with or without a hook. I find 5-10 works really well with me so I suggested it. Just saying what has worked for me  

I do training with my dog pretty cool that you picked up on that but I am aware they are completely different and can’t comprehend things like that hahah. I find it’s not only good for the snake but for yourself when leaving things on a good note, you are always More relaxed rather than freaking out and putting the snake away and sitting there like what the ****. If you get me hahahah


I use Astro turf in two of my enclosures and papertowl in the others, I power wash the turf every 3 days, works well for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

